# The car people...



## a dreamy walker (Sep 6, 2012)

I saw a thread about cars here (but I assumed it was dead, as it was last updated in April/May) so I've decided to set another thread up...

Currently, I drive a generic 'Eurohatch' - in this case, a Vauxhall/Opel Corsa.

Cars I would really like to own (if money was an object) - the Fiat 500 Abarth, Citroen DS3, or any small, clever/nicely styled car that isn't an Audi, Mercedes, or especially a BMW.

Cars I would really like to own (if money wasn't an object) - any Aston Martin (preferably the DB9 or its soon-to come replacement, the DB11), Jaguar XF/XFR and the Morgan Aeromax.

But I would not touch a Veyron - or, for that matter, a MP4-12-C-alpha-iamfasterthana458becausethemathssayso.


----------



## FatCat (Sep 6, 2012)

Currently, no car. Sucks. I had a '97 Corolla before a cement barrier rudely got in my way. Cars I'd like to own if money was an object, Nissan 370z, Honda S-2000, or a Camaro....maybe. I'm always at a point of liking/hating that car. If money wasn't an object, Nissan GT-R all the freakin' way, any Austin Martin because they're all beautiful, or a Mercedes CLK 63 AMG Black series because of badassery.


----------



## CupofJoe (Sep 7, 2012)

Current car: Fiat Panda
Car I want: Er... Fiat Panda
Fantasy Car I want: Renault 4 or maybe a Morris Minor Traveller [a Woodie - I believe some would call it]
I don't want a fast flash car. I love top gear and drool over Astons and the like [but I don't like Ferrari] and the Bentley Super 8 that drives around here [it sounds more like an artillery attack than a car!!!] but I don't want to own one.
 If going around the world... pre 1967 VW Camper or an ex-mil Series 3 Land Rover FFR with deep ford kit... in dirty white... now that's a dream car!!!


----------



## Chilari (Sep 7, 2012)

I drive a Ford Focus hatchback, 2007, 1.6 litre. It's my mum's technically because I can't afford a car, but she has a Mazda MX5 2011 hard top convertible which she swans around in unless there's a big shop to do whereupon she uses my car. Dad calls my car "your mum's second car".

If money and other obstacles were no object, I'd love to do a lap or two of Silverstone in a Maclaren F1 car. Or any F1 car, but I'm a Maclaren fan. Bonus if I get to meet their drivers. Lotus would be cool too.

Alternatively, Maclaren's new road car. Saw one in a petrol station a month or two back. Such an amazingly beautiful car and a great sound to it too.


----------



## a dreamy walker (Sep 7, 2012)

FatCat said:


> or a Mercedes CLK 63 AMG Black series because of badassery.



Heard about the new Dodge Viper? I've always seen the Viper as the ultimate bad-ass car.


----------



## FatCat (Sep 7, 2012)

a dreamy walker said:


> Heard about the new Dodge Viper? I've always seen the Viper as the ultimate bad-ass car.



When I was a kid, my soccer (or football to the rest of the world) team had just won a tournament and one of the kid's dads brought his Dodge Viper to the game. He drove some of us around in it which was cool, but when I got out of the car I burned my leg on the exhaust. I hate Viper's to this day.


----------



## a dreamy walker (Sep 7, 2012)

@ FC - apologies if I caused offense; I really didn't mean to.


----------



## Steerpike (Sep 7, 2012)

I'm working on fixing up a 1994 BMW 525i. Love that car.


----------

